# My Computer won't read any CDs



## Notfun (Aug 8, 2007)

Whenever I insert a blank CD or a CD with stuff in it, my computer won't load it at all. I want to copy my files to my CD to make room for my computer but then it won't let me because it always tell me to insert a blank CD in there when there is already one inside. I am using CD-R and i know they should work because it worked in the past before. Maybe it stopped working because I overuse it or something. Is there any way to fix this or maybe get a new one?

Thanks


----------



## Notfun (Aug 8, 2007)

can anyone give me any advice on what to do with this problem?


----------



## ARTETUREN (Dec 2, 2007)

Notfun said:


> I am using CD-R and i know they should work because it worked in the past before.
> 
> Thanks


Nothing last forever. How could You know the Your drive is ok now?


----------



## Notfun (Aug 8, 2007)

Well, I don't know if it's okay and I don't know how to check it. Any suggestions on how to get a new one or something?


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

Does the drive read recorded CDs?
Does the light come on when you boot?


----------



## ARTETUREN (Dec 2, 2007)

The drives are cheap. I prefere the Plextor, but Pioneer, lg ,hp , nec is welcome also. Pull out cord of power supply. Open the case (both sides) of comp. (I presume it`s normal PC) At the back You have two cables, supply (yellow, 2 black, red wire) connectror, and flat data cable. Pull out themes from the
device. Unscrew four screws and pull out the device. Put the new one and connect. Comp will automatic recognized the new one. Buy retail version with original program for burning.


----------



## ARTETUREN (Dec 2, 2007)

If you have sata cables, the way is the same. 
The main reason of malfunction are weak laser or dirty lens.
Bye.


----------



## =bEC$= (Jul 2, 2006)

i had the same problem, mine played dvds and not cd, or the otherway around.
anyway, i brought a new drive and problem solved


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

ARTETUREN said:


> The drives are cheap. I prefere the Plextor, but Pioneer, lg ,hp , nec is welcome also... Buy retail version with original program for burning.


Plextor no longer makes drives. Their IDE models are most likely NEC/Optiarc re-badges.


----------



## stormyonell (Dec 3, 2007)

Run a commercial lens cleaner. They cost about $10 and it solves this problem many times.


----------



## Notfun (Aug 8, 2007)

Will i be able to buy a new drive at like walmart, target or office depot/max? Because those are the only stores i know how to get to.


----------



## ARTETUREN (Dec 2, 2007)

MysticEyes said:


> Plextor no longer makes drives. Their IDE models are most likely NEC/Optiarc re-badges.


Hai, thanks but here in Ole ground you can buy Plextor (of course China). You have right, nothing`s like before.


----------



## zyper95 (Mar 9, 2007)

Heres work around if your optical drives ( DVD or CD drive) is not recognizing any disc:

Possible corrupt registry file (delete the Upperfilter and Lowerfilter) sometimes both of them can be seen on the registry but most of the time its either just one of them is present. To find it follow this steps:

Delete the UpperFilters registry entry:

Click Start, click Run, type regedit, and then click OK. 
Registry Editor starts.

1. In Registry Editor, expand My Computer, and then expand HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE. 

2. Expand SYSTEM, and then expand CurrentControlSet. 

3. Expand Control, and then expand Class. 

4. Under Class, click {4D36E965-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}. 

5. In the right pane (topic area), click UpperFilters.

Note An UpperFilters.bak registry entry may also appear. To delete the UpperFilters registry entry, you must click UpperFilters and not UpperFilters.bak. 

6. On the Edit menu, click Delete. 

7. When you receive the following message, click Yes to confirm the deletion of the UpperFilters registry entry:
Are you sure you want to delete this value? 

The UpperFilters registry entry is removed from the {4D36E965-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318} registry subkey.

Note Do not exit Registry Editor. You must have this program for the next step.

Delete the LowerFilters registry entry

1. In Registry Editor, expand My Computer, and then expand HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE. 

2. Expand SYSTEM, and then expand CurrentControlSet. 

3. Expand Control, and then expand Class. 

4. Under Class, click {4D36E965-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}. 

5. In the right pane (topic area), click LowerFilters.

Note An LowerFilters.bak registry entry may also appear. To delete the LowerFilters registry entry, you must click LowerFilters and not LowerFilters.bak. 

6. On the Edit menu, click Delete. 

7. When you receive the following message, click Yes to confirm the deletion of the LowerFilters registry entry:
Are you sure you want to delete this value?

The LowerFilters registry entry is removed from the {4D36E965-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318} registry subkey. 

8. Exit Registry Editor.

Once you removed the corrupted registry, reinstall the driver for the optical drive using the step below:

To reload the CD-ROM/DVD-ROM/CD-R/W Drivers:

1. Please Right Click on the My Computer icons and choose Properties. 
2. Click on the Tab marked Hardware 
3. Click on the Device Manager Button 

4. Click on the + next to CD/DVD DRIVES 
5. The + sign will become a - sign and you may have a list of multiple drivers that drop down below. If so, each driver will need to be removed one at a time. 

To remove a driver simply point the mouse to the driver, right click the mouse one time, and choose 'Uninstall.' 

6. Continue to remove these drivers until there is no longer a heading for CD/DVD DRIVES. 
7. Then look for IDE/ATA/ATAPI controllers and repeat the same steps to remove all of them as you did for the CD/DVD drives. 

Note: When asked to restart, do not until all are uninstalled
8. The heading IDE/ATA/ATAPI controller will not disappear and all the controllers may not disappear after being uninstalled 

9. Click on the X in the upper-right hand corner of the DEVICE MANAGER window. 
10. Restart the system, and let Windows reload the correct drivers. 
11. Test


----------



## Notfun (Aug 8, 2007)

I did all of those steps and my drive still won't recognize any CDs. I think i will need to get a new drive.
Does anyone know how to replace my old one? Like steps on how to change it?

Thanks.


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

Google is your friend: "Replace CD Drive":
http://www.fonerbooks.com/r_cd.htm
Laptop or desktop?
This is a very easy just job if you take your time and read all the instructions first.


----------



## Notfun (Aug 8, 2007)

It's a desktop and I will read the instructions carefully.

Thanks for all the help.


----------



## dollfun1 (Oct 5, 2008)

zyper95 said:


> Heres work around if your optical drives ( DVD or CD drive) is not recognizing any disc:
> 
> Possible corrupt registry file (delete the Upperfilter and Lowerfilter) sometimes both of them can be seen on the registry but most of the time its either just one of them is present. To find it follow this steps:
> 
> ...


 This worked for me. thank you I don't know how to reply to this message so I did it here.I am thrilled thank you so much for helping me fix my pc after a year of the cds not playing.


----------

